# 100 acres of hawaii rainforest - an overwhelming project



## HawaiiDavid (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh god, what have I done? I'm either 98% excited and 2% overwhelmed or 2% excited and 98% overwhelmed, in part, because I have few to no skills or knowledge about all this (which is part of the reason I'm here). I recently purchased 100 acres of incredibly dense rainforest on the big island of Hawaii. My intent is to build a home and educational center over the coming years with a focus on permaculture, sustainability, and building all kinds of badass stuff. I want to get to a point where the land is almost completely sustainable in the way of food via raised fish, chickens, fruit trees, gardens, etc.  We're yoga teachers and have named the ranch, Samadhi Village.

Hawaii has seen a significant amount of highly invasive species take over. My desire is to return the land to as much of a natural habitat as possible. I have a LOT to learn about everything from native plants to permaculture to construction and god knows what else and am going to need a LOT of help.

Let's get to know the land, shall we?

The acreage is on the east side of the big island about 25 minutes south of Hilo and about 30 minutes from the nearest beach. If there wasn't big *** trees in the way, I could sit and watch where lava from the world's most active volcano spews forth steam as it hits the ocean. The elevation is around 2,000 feet and we receive over 200 inches of rain a year!







The above image is the google satellite view of my land. On the north side is a very rough county road that is not maintained. That squiggly line running through the land, that's a wet weather creek.  I've only seen about 1/2 acre of the land because it is so exhausting cutting through the dense rainforest.  That line on the left side that looks like a road? It WAS a road about two years ago when the previous owners cut it, but what does it look like to stand on it now?






I kid you not.  That vegetation comes up to my shoulders and I'm over 6 feet tall.

The land slopes from west to east with a drop of about 100 feet. With that much load and over 200 feet of rain per year, I'm thinking I MAY be able to do something with micro hydro for electricity generation. A view of the slope of the land as seen from the road on the north side:






I'm heading back to the land tomorrow (and most days from here out) to explore and begin cutting trails. I'd love to hear any ideas, thoughts, suggestions, etc from you guys as I go along.  And hey, if any of you are ever on the big island and need a place to camp (for free of course), hit me up

*Please note this information is a couple months old, but I want to start from the beginning to get this forum up to speed on the project.


----------



## dakuda (Jul 25, 2009)

That is a fascinating piece of land.  I need to get me one of those.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 26, 2009)

I love large pieces of land. Here in CT We have 80 acres of farm and woodlot.
It is a neverending chore. The more folks you can get involved,, that are responsible.. the less there is to do. I encorage my neighbors to use the property, keep an eye out, and clean out as much firewood as they need for a season.  I also help folks out, and in return they help us out. This helps with maintaining access to our roads, clearing fields, hay, and even getting ideas on what will work best.
Community is the best start you can get, then working the land is second.


----------



## Fencefence (Aug 11, 2009)

This is simply amazing - I would love the opportunity to help you with this project in someway.

If you are looking for a fence contractor anywhere from Miami to a Las Vegas fence contractor then you can find them all at the North American Fence Builders Association.


----------

